# what plow on a Dodge Dakota?



## SnoFoilFisher21 (Feb 18, 2003)

hey guys, Im pretty sure im getting a Dodge Dakota for my first car. I am thinking about putting a Fisher RD series plow on it with a SnoFoil on it also. This minute mount 2 thing really sold me as well as the funneling on the snofoil!! it seems really easy. So i guess i was just wondering what you guys would reccomend. Yea but that Fisher really sold me! lol

Thanks!


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I'd go with a Fisher or Western 6.5' or 7' footer.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Id put a snoway 7'6' on it,or a western7'6".All the smaller fishers ive used,and seen are weak.There good blades start with 7"6" RD.The new smaller ones may be better,I dont know anyone who has one.what sold you on the sno foil?I paid almost 200 bucks for mine,and took it off after the second season,its sitting in my garage,it looks good on there,but looks are not everything,the foil is good for plowing roads,thats it.It makes the plow pick up, and it also is a PITA when stacking the sno gets on top of the foil,when you drop the plow after backing it falls off the behind the blade.You have to wiggle to blade everytime you back up,and it stil drops now.I tried waxing the top of the foil,it worked a little better,still not good enough.Id never buy another one unless it was a truck for roads only.I use rubber conveyor belting it works much better,.no snow falls behind it now.


----------



## SnoFoilFisher21 (Feb 18, 2003)

well im probably going to be working on mostly roads and some parking lots. I thought it would be good on the roads because if u can throw it farther, u can make more passes and still have a place to put it. but thanks for ur input..


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

If your gonna be working on mostly roads and parking lots I would recommend a larger truck. Our trucks that go out with the city for plowing roads are all F-650s and mack tri-axles .I dont think a dakota will handle roads.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

What he said above. He beat me to it.  Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ditto,that truck is way to small for roads,you'll never be able to push the windrows back enough with that little truck,not enough blade height,weight,or truck weight.


----------



## SnoFoilFisher21 (Feb 18, 2003)

well, the dakota has the same ground clearnace and close to the same wieght of a F-150 and is more powerful then an s-10 considering the Dakota has a V8 in it. As i saw in a few other post, they say an S-10 pushes snow fine an i would consider that as a small truck. And also i live out on the island so we dont get a tremendouse amount of snow like up-state. 

Thanks, 
Vinny


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I wouldn't plow roads with a dakota either, or an S10 or an F150. To plow roads I would want a single axle dump at the very least.


----------



## Plow Dak (Jan 14, 2003)

Mine works great for DRIVEWAYS. I wouldn't want to plow a road with it. REMEMBER, when people say a vehicle plows fine IT DOES,
for them and what they are doing. You really need to look hard at the job at hand. I don't think the smaller plows are doing roads and big lots. Overkill is a good thing with a plow in some instances. You need that margin for unusual events. 
Plowing roads has to be looked at different. Don't put yourself in a position you can't handle..
All the best
Mike


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

The plows are not strong enought to plow road ways commercially. Neither is the truck.

The truck is missing 2 rear tires and about 15,000 pounds of weight.

My 3/4 Ram with a 8.5 western Pro Plow is to light duty to plow road ways all day long. Thses types of plows are for S-L-O-W pushing, not the higher speed and capasities of roadway snow removal.

I've seen guys use SUV plow doing lots and I must say, they are over worked and under sized.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Some SUVS are undersized some are not.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=52473

Andy (Long0) picked up the meyer today... Friday I wil post picks of the Blizzard

Roads and parking lots are for bigger trucks...

Howard


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'd rank an extended or 4 door dakota v8 right up there with a shortbed 1/2 ton truck. Just beef up the suspension so you can load it up and use 4low if the snow gets heavy. You'll have the power and the rest is all about weight. I assume by roadways you mean a culdesac here and there cause roadway plows are four times the plow you (and many of us) are using. I would stick to drives and lots.


----------



## SnoFoilFisher21 (Feb 18, 2003)

ok, you guys are right, i guess it would kinda suck on roads due the wieght factor. But what about the K1500, would that do any good on the roads??


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

SnoFoil, 

Read the last couple posts, SGf even said with a 3/4 ton dodge it's hard clearing roads. I think you're gonna at least need a 3/4 all the way up to a tri-axle. I would probably go with the 3/4 ton and then just do drives and parking lots and then move up to roads. Do you have any plowing experience. I would not go out plowing roads because they take some experience not like most parking lots which are open. do some open lots first to get used to it and then go to the more complicated things. My city uses 2500 Dodges and chevys for our roads and they do ok. The funny thing is, they plow so fast with them they have to spend like least $2000 a year per truck for repairs because they are not made as tough as the larger International trucks.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I would get the deflector works just as good as the foil for a lot less coin and it won't hold the snow on top like the foil.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Like I said above we use F-650s and tri axles.Sometimes the F-650s even have a hard time plowing a heavy snow.So i wouldnt recommend anything under a f-550 and thats cutting it close for plowing roads.


----------

